# George Visits stunning pond garden



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2022)

Just watched this by our very own @George Farmer , stunning pond and garden!!! 



Maybe one day....


----------



## martin-green (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## tigertim (27 Jul 2022)

Very nice, reminds me of the Aquascape ponds that are big in the Usa, someone needs to do a video walk round show on killi69's garden ponds.


----------



## LondonAquascaper (28 Jul 2022)

That is an AWESOME stream. I really wanted to do one similar in my future house but needing  70 tons of granite has put me off!


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2022)

Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2022)

Now that's cost nor effort saved... Wonderful! Don't even want to know the price tag, I'll keep on dreaming one of these days I win the lottery.


----------

